# spreadsheet, cost of living, lafha, salary packaging



## LACali2Melbourne457 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello,
Previous posts indicated I would post the spreadsheet I created/using for:
(see different tabs on excel sheet)
Cost of living (LA vs Melbourne) Groceries (gathered from another site members list)
LAFHA comparison to No LAFHA 
I've been busy trying to structure a salary negotiation implementing LAFHA (living away from home allowance) to present to my employer. 
I'm also including a couple documents I've useful in helping me along the way. 

In the zip you can also:
find declaration for LAFHA (acceptable by ATO standards)
wordpad

A pdf of the acceptable standards of food component (4 pages) provided by ATO/legally binding for 2011

OOPs below: too large- you can find this with a google search (pdf) or on the ATO site:
A complete guide to Fringe Benefit taxes (this is a big document/compressed)
See chapter 11, very helpful in determining the acceptable standards and definitions of living away from home allowances and residence definitions. 

Good luck, 
I'll post again after I submit my findings and salary packaging request to the employer and let users know how it goes.


----------



## rahulsingh (Dec 13, 2010)

Wonderful excel sheet mate .... very useful to understand importance of LAFHA.


----------



## ramsah (Apr 29, 2011)

LACali2Melbourne457 said:


> Hello,
> Previous posts indicated I would post the spreadsheet I created/using for:
> (see different tabs on excel sheet)
> Cost of living (LA vs Melbourne) Groceries (gathered from another site members list)
> ...



thanks for the info.


----------



## LACali2Melbourne457 (Apr 30, 2011)

LACali2Melbourne457 said:


> Hello,
> Previous posts indicated I would post the spreadsheet I created/using for:
> (see different tabs on excel sheet)
> Cost of living (LA vs Melbourne) Groceries (gathered from another site members list)
> ...


Glad you're finding it helpful  Do you have any experience with LAFHA or packaging a salary with this provision?


----------

